# help me turn this into a boat trailer



## stumped (Aug 19, 2009)

hey guys, i have a 1432 that ive been needing a trailer for and i spotted this one grown up in some weeds the other day, stopped and the old man let me have it for $40, thought that was a good deal  , i need to extend the tongue some and get a winch and post......heres somes pics of all the junk ive already ripped off of it and where its at now....
















where could i find some rubber spring bushings at? the ones on here are either too far gone, metal, or not there


i took the grinder to it and started cleaning up all of the old welds and found that these back spots had little to no penetration at all




























where could i find bearings at for this? i havent got a clue how to measure or where to look at for some


----------



## stumped (Aug 19, 2009)

another thing, how do i mount the bunks? on their sides or flat? should they be exterior or treated?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 19, 2009)

40 bucks you cant beat that

take your old bearings and races out and get the number off of them. any parts store will be able to match them up

all you need is some L brackes to mount your bunks. throw your boat on it and mark where they need to be. i used white wood for my bunks just because i already had them. i'd use treated if i had to buy um

sorry i cant help ya with the bushings


----------



## stumped (Aug 20, 2009)

cool, so bunks on their sides? if anyone has pics that might help me, feel free to post em.......im also gonna make some guideons and side bunks


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll try and post a pic soon. One thing of note, your trailer seems to be a bit high. That is not really a problem, but it does make it harder sometimes to launch when the ramp is shallow. Can you put the springs under the axle? This would drop it down a bit while still giving you the springs. Also it could be just the way the pic is taken too.

Bearings can be found at any automotive shop. Napa, O'Riellys, something like that. You will have to take the originals out and find the numbers on them. Don't forget the races.


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 21, 2009)

This is how I did mine. I put two 2x4's covered with carpet on the rails and bolted through. Also I put them on the inside of the ribs underneath so that it would be easier to load. They kind of help steer it right on. I wanted to make sure I had enough room between the bunks and the rails of the trailer so I did not hit them when loading or unloading. Plus my trailer is a multi use trailer. I use it for my boat and then take the bunks off and add plywood and it is a utility trailer.


----------



## stumped (Aug 21, 2009)

yes, it is a little high....after i get it where i can put the boat on, im gonna see if i have clearance to flip the axle wiht out hitting the tires........its also pretty springy, will this be a problem?


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 22, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem. But if you take it down a bumpy road it might bounce most of the way down behind you. If you have the clearance I would consider moving the axle above the spring. Once you get it all complete post up a pic.


----------



## stumped (Aug 22, 2009)

got some 2.5" square tubing yesterday and cut most of the pipe out today and put in the new tongue, just doin some finish welds right now, from the very back piece of metal to the center of the ball is 17' 9"......im psyched.....took the boat out this morning b4 working on the trailer and was thinkin how nice its gonna be with a trailer .... ill try to get pics soon


----------



## stumped (Aug 23, 2009)

alright, heres pics.....the tubing i got at the scrap yard.......13'x2.5"sq for $15

i cut the pipe off and left about 3" to slip the split end of the tubing over, still need to angle brace from the frame to the tongue a few feet up, lay bunks get lights and wire them, bought the bow stop at the local boat shop for $20 and he has a 600 lb winch ordered for $24, gonna take the roller off and put a 2x4, found some heater hose that fit great to make spring bushings


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 23, 2009)

You done good! That will work like a champ!


----------



## stumped (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks, it seems that the hieght is perfect and just strap the motor so it wont move......back is killing me today #-o , but hey its worth it :mrgreen:


----------



## CrewCabMax (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's a link to the best trailer parts place around. Boat trailer, util trailer, cattle trailer.. it dont matter. They have it ALL. For those bushings, those are spring eye bushings and isolator bushings. Look under the suspension part of there catalog, and you'll find them. All you'll need to know if the spring eye ID and the bolt OD. Good luck and looking good!!

https://www.redneck-trailer.com/products.htm


----------



## stumped (Aug 28, 2009)

stopped at the scrap yard yesterday and picked up 10 ft of angle iron for $7....bout $40 worth......pu tthe boards down with carriage bolts and stopped by the carpet place and got some scraps...well, heres pics.......


----------



## stumped (Sep 1, 2009)

slapping some paint on it right now....rustoleum hammered black


----------



## stumped (Sep 4, 2009)

the paint looks great and it rides like a champ......motor has plenty of clearance to hang down......im lovin the long tongue, with my tailgate down i can cut it 90 degrees if need be........had the trailer out today and i stopped at a restaurant parking lot to see if the bearings were getting hot and a guy saw me doing that and hollered at me, i wen to him and he had a set of the white wheels and tires that he sold me for $15.....the ones on there now are tube tires and they are very dry rotted


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks great. When I did mine I placed the bunks between the chines/strake under the boat and that helped it load real easy.


----------



## stumped (Sep 4, 2009)

the way these are, theyre on the outside of the outside chines


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 4, 2009)

trailers come along way great job


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 4, 2009)

That should work. That way once your locked in it will load right on.

Congrats!


----------



## dougdad (Sep 4, 2009)

trailer looks awsome man !! Your hired !! LOL Looks like all you got left is to move the axle to the top of the springs and your rockin. Is the bounce because of to stiff a springs or too much air in the tires ? My springs are too stiff on my trailer and it bounces real bad if I don't keep the tire pressure down a bit, only takes a pound or two.
Great job man !! CONGRATS !!


----------



## stumped (Sep 7, 2009)

i just got done taking it camping this weekend....roundtrip abotu 50mi maybe.....did great...


----------



## lcdr frank (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you use gasless wire for your welds. How many amp welder did you use? What wall thickness was the metal?

Frank


----------

